# The CRS's New Edge!



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Now that I have my 40B up and running I can focus more of my attention on my 6gal Edge. I've always had a shrimp tank, My first tank was a 20 gal long Red Cheey Shrimp tank, which was very easy to keep. Within a month of getting them, there were berried females. After keeping them for about two years, I have been researching Crystal Red Shrimp for months.

I have slowly made a list of materials and purchased them over time. After the price of a new LED edge went on sale to $116, I had to buy one. Next was aquasoil. Since the tsunami over in japan the shortage of aquasoil delayed the tank for some months. I finally found the whole system at one location, ADG. I bought a 2 liter bag of Power Sand Special-S, a 9 liter bag of Aquasoil Amazonia II, and a 9 liter bag of Aquasoil Amazonia II Powder for $130ish shipped to Alaska. I also bought 5mg each of ADA Clear Super, ADA Turmaline BC, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Penac P, and ADA Penac W.

Here's some progess


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

great start!

who sells the additives in little bags ?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Planting Dwarf Hair Grass from Petsmart


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> great start!
> 
> who sells the additives in little bags ?


Ebay


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

This shows the 3 layered substrate.










FTS



















Happy Thanksgiving TPT!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

here's another option


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know if the lighting is bright enough to grow dhg or not. I heard that the edge lighting isn't that good.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank I like the wood.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought a few guppies from black friday petsmart sale. Been doing water changes every 2 or 3 days til cycled.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any pics of the guppies?


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I caved on cybermonday and my new edge just arrived last night. Still staring at it trying to decide what direction I'm going to take


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought a Top Fin 7.5 watt heater that is flat and fits perfectly inside the HOB.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

It's tough to decide between the two. If you won't be adding other plant varieties, Option 1 could lead to an impressive field-like scape when all grows in. Option 2 hides the filter which is always a bonus and the shrimp may appreciate the surface area and holes in the hardscape.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So is the tank cycled? New Amazonia leech amonia for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## AquaMD (Nov 29, 2012)

Assassynation said:


> I bought a Top Fin 7.5 watt heater that is flat and fits perfectly inside the HOB.


Do you think 7.5w is enough for a 6 gallon tank?

I had a 15w heater on a 3 gallon tank and it had trouble warming the tank in the winter when the room temp was in the low 60's.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

That has got to be the most random thing I've seen all day - a bunch of cherry shrimp appear and then they ALL disappear. Did you add them just for the pictures? because amazonia doesn't come in cycled lol.

Also why guppies for an aquasoil tank?? they are alkaline fish...


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> So is the tank cycled? New Amazonia leech amonia for 3-4 weeks.


This tank has been running for 8 weeks now and it is still not completely cycled. Last week over the course of 5 days and a waterchange I lost all my RCS to an overnight ammonia surge.



AquaMD said:


> Do you think 7.5w is enough for a 6 gallon tank?
> 
> I had a 15w heater on a 3 gallon tank and it had trouble warming the tank in the winter when the room temp was in the low 60's.


My room temp is at 70°, so the heater is keeping the tank at a cool 73°.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Newman said:


> That has got to be the most random thing I've seen all day - a bunch of cherry shrimp appear and then they ALL disappear. Did you add them just for the pictures? because amazonia doesn't come in cycled lol.
> 
> Also why guppies for an aquasoil tank?? they are alkaline fish...


Yeah, I thought the tank cycled and over the course of a week, I introduced groups of RCS and overnight from great water quality to bad ammonia levels and all my cherry shrimp were lost. 

The guppies were 80 cents, so I'll ket them cycle the tank til it's ready for CRS.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ouch, didn't expect that all of those shrimp pictured died like that x_x
amazonia releases ammonia on its own, you didn't need fish to cycle it. especially fish that normally hate acid water.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I wasn't pleased when I woke up to go to work and they were all passed. But better RCS than CRS. Here in Alaska RCS are $4.50 each vs. $15 each for low grade CRS. I'll move the guppies back into the 40B where the water perms are more basic.

For water changes I take a 3 gallon bucket and dose with prime and let it sit for 3 - 4 hours, then slowly do a water change.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your shrimp. Here in Juneau we only get two kinds of shrimp. Bamboo and Ghost. Alaska sure gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Amandas tank said:


> Sorry to hear about your shrimp. Here in Juneau we only get two kinds of shrimp. Bamboo and Ghost. Alaska sure gets the short end of the stick.


Thanks. We sure do, I don't know about Juneau but the LFS here in Anchorage tries their best to sell the more sought after spiecies. But some times their prices are too high.


----------



## Fish_Bone (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the rock better IMO. I can see it after the plants grow out a bit. I can't wait to see it in a few months with the rcs and the plants filled out.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking up supplies for Crystal Red Shrimp and while I was on aquabid, there was some Shirakura products.

1. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1355481414

2. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1354692001

3. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?foodp&1354577411

4. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1354402205

5. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1354751403

Moss

Star Moss

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1354607421

Plagiomnium Tricomanes

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1354353835


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

don't waste your money on star moss. its not a true aquatic moss. it will barely grow and then it will die after a long time.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Newman said:


> do waste your money on star moss. its not a true aquatic moss. it will barely grow and then it will die after a long time.


Thanks, don't want that.

My water test are

Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
PH 6
KH 1
GH 4


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

maybe get your plants going for a few months and then add shrimp? or start with neos? i forget if you wanted to keep more than CRS...


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Newman said:


> maybe get your plants going for a few months and then add shrimp? or start with neos? i forget if you wanted to keep more than CRS...


That was the plan, it's too cold to ship to alaska right now.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm just curious, when you test the water with the 5ml test tubes. Do you look down through the tube or just eye it from the side?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you look at it from the side, unless its more sensitive stuff like GH and KH tests. i find that with my KH test, I have to look down to see any color because when the KH is 0, the test water looks clearish so its hard to tell any color change apart from clear water. if you look down it actually looks orangey - meaning that it took even less than one drop to change from blue to orange as indicated by the KH test.
I only found this problem apparent with KH tests. others are simple enough to tell from the side of the tube. always be looking at it from the side against a white background (the color chart card).


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats what I been having to do now that I start checking GH/KH, the others are fairly easy to tell.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the GH should be easier to tell than the annoying KH test. you'd want a GH of about 5dGH or so for acidic conditions. you can easily tell when it turns from pale orange to green. if your GH is near 0dGH(as with pure distilled water from a store, you will want to increase it.) then the liquid might appear so pale orange that it may be hard to see when it turns green. if its turning green after a few drops, you'll need to raise GH. A healthy GH for your alkaline setup is 8dGH or higher.
What is your tap water?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

My water test are

Ammonia .25
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
PH 6
KH 1
GH 7


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

UPDATE: Still cycling. The 7.5 watt heater is keeping the tank at 75F.

I bought this from a LFS for $



















FTS w/ H2O test


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so it's almost ready?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope so, but even if it is ready I still want to get the tank planted before I add CRS. I also have til spring.

What do you guys think about the shrimp tubes? any reviews?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I did a 50% water change yesterday, tested my water today and my ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite are high again. It's testing me...


----------



## chriscenter1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey love the tank! I'm thinking about doing something similiar with my Edge and was wanting to know, after a few months, how your plants were doing with the lighting that you've got?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I hear you can put LED strips next to the box to assist lighting.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

The DHG is not growing to well, but it is very green. It may be rooting before it grows. I dose leftover API Leaf zone for now and about 10hours of light. I'm looking at plant layouts for low light non Co2 that are CRS friendly right now.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I found runners, seems my DHG is doing well.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Also planted a water sprite between the filter intake and the DHG at the back.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Make sure you trim the DHG down to ensure faster and deeper growth.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

chriscenter1 said:


> Hey love the tank! I'm thinking about doing something similiar with my Edge and was wanting to know, after a few months, how your plants were doing with the lighting that you've got?


So far the DHG is rooting and spreading nicely.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

philemon716 said:


> Make sure you trim the DHG down to ensure faster and deeper growth.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I love and hate this tank. Its a fantastic display tank until you decide you want to change things up and it becomes impossible to maintain because of the small opening. Be careful if you are keeping shrimp, if you only run the filter and not add additional o2, it may not be enough oxygen for them. I noticed that my cardinals did better when the water level was about an inch lower and there was some surface agitation from the filter which added oxygen to the tank.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Not to put you down, but that would ruin part of the anesthetic appeal of the tank. With decent plant growth, I think the shrimp should be fine since cardinals (you are talking about the shrimp right?) are a whole lot pickier than crs.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

no worries, just giving some insight on when I had the tank. We're all here to provide a little input collectively. and I agree that it is not as pleasing to lower the water level but thats part of the reason why I no longer have the tank. =)


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay guys and gals, I was able to get 3 4x5 mats of HC for free. But they are not in the best shape. My question is how can I nurse these mats back to health? Right now they are in my 40B with the C02 pumped up.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I transfered my livestock to the 5.5, so that I can work on the 40B. I was looking over my Co2 system and the Co2 line has turned white, but only the section that is in the water. any ideas?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I popped the top!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a edge, one of thoe old ones though and I converted to the plug in LED bulb. But even with the old halogen you can grow a good number of things directly below the light. Don't know if you like that aquascape look but your most demanding plant should be centered around the opening. I have Java fern and anubius petite on a rock in the center and its going great, around the tank randomly I have crypt Wendii and a Marimo ball. So I second the notion that the light isn't that great but you can do low light stuff with it and unless it is directly under the beam anything harder then low light will eventually die.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay guls and gals, I have those pic's for ya. I've already had to trim the watersprite 3 times from the growth this plant puts off.




























Here's the temporary 5.5 gal 










and for those that want to see the zebra pleco L046, here ya go... 

just the tip!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi fellow Fluval Edge owner! That water sprite is a beasty plant, I had to remove mine from my Edge. When you trim it, the damn thing grows more. You ever think of adding more plants? Tank looks bare.


----------



## chriscenter1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea x2 on the Water Sprite being too much for me, but good luck!

And idk, I don't think its too bare. Stuff will still grow in and I like open spaces in small tanks, personally.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hi fellow Fluval Edge owner! That water sprite is a beasty plant, I had to remove mine from my Edge. When you trim it, the damn thing grows more. You ever think of adding more plants? Tank looks bare.


I keep it pretty trimmed, now that I popped the top it's easier to trim. I will be adding a few more plants, I'm just waiting for the warmer weather.



chriscenter1 said:


> Yea x2 on the Water Sprite being too much for me, but good luck!
> 
> And idk, I don't think its too bare. Stuff will still grow in and I like open spaces in small tanks, personally.


I will need a few open spaces for the CRS that will be going in there this spring.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice, cool thing about water sprite is how fast it recovers from trimming. Ever thought of doing maybe Co2?


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice pleco


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nice, cool thing about water sprite is how fast it recovers from trimming. Ever thought of doing maybe Co2?


I decided to not inject CO2 in this tank because I will be adding CRS in the spring.



Conrad283 said:


> Nice pleco


Thanks, he's even nicer when he decides to come out.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone!

I bought this the other day. It's finally getting warmer and I will also be ordering shrimp this month!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to buy a small eheim canister filter and a ADA lily pipe spin for this tank. Any recommendations and what size lily pipe and eheim?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Eheim 2211 with 9mm outflow and 13mm inflow.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

CPDzeke said:


> Eheim 2211 with 9mm outflow and 13mm inflow.


with those I/O dims, can I also have a Hydor inline heater?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently bought a 2.5QT after the 5.5QT tank cracked when I was scraping glass. I used the filter from the edge to jump start the cycle process. I need the 2.5QT tank at 7.2ish ph, but the ph is the same as the edge. My question is will this seeded edge filter change the ph of the 2.5QT to the ph of the edge tank? 2.5QT is bare bottom with treated tap water ph 7.4


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 2, 2014)

Overgrowth said:


> I don't know if the lighting is bright enough to grow dhg or not. I heard that the edge lighting isn't that good.


I have the same tank and the stock lighting won't be nearly enough for what you are trying to grow, though I do have to admit, your Hairgrass is growing in nicely.

There are lots of solutions to that issue. Here's a link to the official Edge Thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95967


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Assassynation said:


> with those I/O dims, can I also have a Hydor inline heater?


The outflow is too small to use the Hydor without adapters.

You'll need to use the Eheim 2213, it has 12/16 on both in and out, and Hydor sells the right size for that. I bought the wrong one by accident, waiting adapters -___-


----------

